# Tabelle über ganze Seite im IE erst nach Reload



## Schajch (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier!

Ich habe den halben Abend mit dem Problem verbracht, dass eine Tabelle im IE nicht immer über die ganze Seite (Höhe wie auch Breite) ging - meistens eben erst nach einem Reload. In Opera und Netscape ging's. Da das Problem hier im Forum schon öfter angesprochen wurde, es aber eher zu Streit als zu befriedigenden Lösungen kam, hab ich's selber weiter probiert und im Endeffekt mit CSS die Lösung gefunden:

body  { margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: solid 0px black; width: 100%; height: 100% }

Ich habe also alles gesetzt, was irgendwie mit dem Problem zu tun haben könnte, und jetzt funktioniert's. (Wer Lust hat, kann ja mal ausprobieren, was man evtl. doch weglassen könnte.) Die Tabelle kann man ganz nach Belieben mit HTML- oder CSS-Tags "aufblasen" (auch wenn "height=100%" in einer Tabelle nicht Regelkonform ist) - das Problem lag wohl doch eher im BODY- als im TABLE-Tag.

Schönen Abend noch!


PS: margin auf 0 setzen hat allein nicht geholfen!


----------

